# Job in the dental field in Adelaide ?



## sadomira (Jan 19, 2011)

I am a dentist expecting PR within the next few weeks by God's will . I haven't yet completed my ADC exams to have the license of working as a dentist in australia. I am actually heading to Adelaide, do I have opportunities to work within the dental field meanwhile I could get the license?
I have a valid offer from TAFE to study one year dental Hygiene programme , will that be beneficial ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There always seems to be a bit of a shortage of dentists just like there are for other medical occupations and so with qualifications accepted and if you get registered, you may just have to check around Adelaide and surrounding suburbs and even think of going out a little to some rural cities, Victor Harbour and Mount Gambier being pleasant coastal communities of reasonable size and there may be existing multiple dentist practices looking for someone.

You may even find that the SA branch of the Australian Dental Association has advice on vacancies - Australian Dental Association SA Branch Inc
If you are licensed there would not seem to be much point in doing a TAFE course but if you are thinking of doing that because of not getting registration, it would really be up to practices whether you could be employed in an assistant or support role.

There is also South Australian Dental Service and an adelaide dental hospital that may be worth checking.


----------

